# *Fakemon*



## Starly (Sep 27, 2009)

Some artwork/pixel art of some fakemon I created (crap)
Some things you see may be disturbing

*Drawings*
Zeplash my opposite of Ponyta- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Zeplash-105992735
Different form of Lanturn, not much else- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Lanturn-s-New-Form-102860461
Pencil, inked, and colored Butterflim, Mothim kinda opposite(TT_TT)- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Butterflim-Uncolored-104889793, http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Butterflim-Black-and-Uncolored-105037617, http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Butterflim-Finished-105158221
Angeliss + Arcgel- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Angeliss-and-Arcgel-135181341

*Pixel*
Skypent- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Floatake-106997070
Skypent base + emotes- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Skypen-Emotions-110163006
Love bird- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Lovebird-Pokemon-131527909

*Other*
Sanduppy- http://silversail.deviantart.com/art/Sanduppy-138428503

Please I would like some suggestions and some C+C!


----------

